# HD Custom Rims in Various Sizes and Off-sets for your Nissan



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a well known fact that properly selected custom wheels will make any car stand out and maximize it's street appeal.
If you are looking to get a decent set of rims for your car - check out one of our best selling wheel brands HD.
These wheels are designed for sport sedans and coupes and available in a wide range of sizes.
Multispoke or classic 5 spoke rims look exceptionally well in combination with step lip or deep concave shape.

*Check out the full section of HD wheels at CARiD by clicking on the banner below:*



*Which model would you choose for your car?
*
Let me know if you need a quote, and don't forget to provide your shipping zip and email!


----------

